# Avenue Drivers Club - every month



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Every second Sunday of the month
(although January 2013 will be held on New Years Day)
Click here  for their website.

Always a large mix of exotica and more, and a great way to spend a Sunday morning


----------

